# Help a brother out...



## ArmyLefty (May 17, 2014)

Looking for some help. I am currently in Afghanistan and had a few hours off so I am poking around on a few sites looking for the perfect set of golf clubs to get myself when I get home. I am not new to golf by any means, but I am really looking forward to getting more into it when I return. I have listed my questions below, but want to throw in some background information about myself first: I am 6'3, left-handed, have been playing for approximately 20 years (mostly just for the beers and the friends), and am not looking to spend more than $1,500-$2,000.


What is the standard set of clubs I should buy? 
I have always played with a driver, 3 wood, 3-9 irons, pw, sw, putter... am looking into adding hybrids/wedges to my game
What degree driver/wedges should I buy and what type of hybrids should I buy?
Graphite or steel shafts?
I have heard Callaway clubs would be the way to go as Mickelson is there poster boy and they probably have more research into left-handed clubs than any other company... Is there any truth to this?

If I think of other questions I will post them in my follow-on posts. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes callaway and ping lead the way but don't limit yourself to only certain brands. Do some research and find out what fits your eye. I like Tour Edge and Nike myself. On a budget as most golfers are preowned and discount stores are the best.


----------

